# English Puritans



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 19, 2005)

There is a ton of great information about the Puritans at A Puritan's Mind as most of us know. I found this additional helpful guide to the English Puritans online as well.


----------



## smallbeans (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks - that is helpful. It looks like the appendix to a book I saw recently, but I can't remember which.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 19, 2005)

I might just have to cut and paste that........!


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 19, 2005)

That is AWESOME! Thanks Andrew!


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jun 20, 2005)

Yes...

This is very nice. I love concise lists like this...they help me to organize my thoughts and studies.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 5, 2005)

Another helpful resource on select English Puritans and their works.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 5, 2005)

Yeah, that character who is the proprietor of _A Puritan's Mind_ has done a really good job... It's one of my favorite Reformed web sites along with Monergism.com.

Funny thing is-- no one knows much about the proprietor of that web site or ever sees him online. He keeps a low profile.
:bigsmile:


----------

